# Urgently seeking 2 Avacado 24



## Nilton (18/5/16)

Hi Guys

Urgently seeking 2 of these. Does anyone know who has stock?


----------



## shaunnadan (18/5/16)

moved to the "who has stock" section so vendors can reply


----------



## DS_vaper (20/5/16)

Check out vape cartel if I'm not mistaken I saw them on their site yesterday 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DS_vaper (20/5/16)

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/rebuildable-tank-atomizers/products/avocado-24mm-rdta

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

